# Dorington Court (2)



## benjidog

Discussion thread for Dorington Court (2). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## benjidog

This ship had a very unusual history and an ignominious ending. If anyone has a photo of her as either Dorington Court or Harm Fritzen could you please contact me as I would like to add it to the entry.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Novice 9

Google brought this image of the ship as Harm Fritzen
http://www.pust-norden.de/fritzenschiffe/Harm_Fritzen.jpg


----------

